# Craigslist finds



## Stumpalump

What's in your neck of the woods?


Found this 1957 today and it's on a trailer.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/d/1957-texas-maid-16-aluminium/6361774997.html


----------



## LDUBS

You got me curious so I took a look at the local CL. Found this one --


----------



## Stumpalump

LDUBS said:


> You got me curious so I took a look at the local CL. Found this one --


That thing should fly with a 60 on it. After I found the one above I bought a 14' Alumacraft with a 15hp Evinrude, trailer, Mincota troller and decent Humingbird fish finder the guy even went to the DMV and we got it all legal. $450 plus about 75 for tags and boat registration. If that was not enough I had to pick up a real clean 6 hp Evinrude with a nice metal tank and roll around outboard stand. $300 for it but we have a lot of lakes with a 10 hp limit. Tomorrow I'm looking at a square back canoe. I've got a little 2hp johnson itching for a ride. Woohoo boats and motors to play with! I love craigslist!


----------



## richg99

If I started looking at Craigslist listings, I'd probably be in line for a divorce.

Saturday, I sold the last of three kayaks. 

I have my new-to-me 2007 Lowe to mess around with. There is a paddle boat in the pond in the back, and my 1652 G3 waiting in TN. I guess that is enough to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Stumpalump

richg99 said:


> If I started looking at Craigslist listings, I'd probably be in line for a divorce.
> 
> Saturday, I sold the last of three kayaks.
> 
> I have my new-to-me 2007 Lowe to mess around with. There is a paddle boat in the pond in the back, and my 1652 G3 waiting in TN. I guess that is enough to keep me out of trouble.



I did the looking for you. Now we just need to sell the wife..."Bu Bu but honey the fish are all in shallow water and its tall enough for us to climb up to the tall docks out of." "I wuv you, please oh please can we keep it?" "I wheele wheele wuv you..." Jokes aside this is one nice rig in your area!

https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/d/2013-shallow-sport-x3/6378914696.html


----------



## Stumpalump

Wasn't somebody on here looking for an 8 footer? Price is right with a trolling motor.
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/boa/d/8-ft-boat/6350391526.html


----------



## richg99

Stump, at $70,000 bucks, even I don't care how shallow they think it will go.

I had my new-to-me 2007 Lowe 1756 in about 8 inches of water the other day. It floated along fine. I'll have her out tomorrow after removing the "coffin" that the previous owner put in. That ought to lighten her up some.

After and before shots below.


----------



## Crazyboat

Stumpalump said:


> What's in your neck of the woods?
> 
> 
> Found this 1957 today and it's on a trailer.
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/d/1957-texas-maid-16-aluminium/6361774997.html


Not a fan of boats with the stern cut out if they aren't self bailing. I know it's mostly used in a lake and all but lots of water can come over that cut away real quick in a bad situation.


----------



## SeaFaring

These two would make a good pair of lots to buy:

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/allumacraft-16-6-boat-25-hp/6336724836.html

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/12ft-sea-king-boat-and-trailer/6330775467.html

As you can imagine, there are a lot of boats for sale in Baltimore. But for the most part, they seem either uninteresting or over priced. 

Here are a few others:

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/16-sea-nymph-hull-aluminum/6348230216.html

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/duel-console-fish-and-ski/6376004883.html

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/starcraft-hull-19-foot/6379189516.html

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/reservoir-rig-16-aluminum-and/6358733777.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump

Here is another 1957 but what is that gem behind it? Could it be aluminum?
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/boa/d/vintage-1957-crestliner-18/6377661755.html

Edit: I had to call the guy. It's a 1961 19' aluminum Duracraft. Get this.... 283 V8 jet drive!
Said he had a whole collection and invited me down. Guess I better go because you can't have too many freinds especially freinds that like tin boats!


----------



## paper

I was shopping for a "bigger" boat for use in Kentucky. My little 14' MirroCraft with a 15hp Yamaha worked, but I'd have felt better with something bigger, as Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley are big hunks of water..
I had a wedding to go to in La Crosse, WI and looked at CL in the area, and I found a perfect Wisconsin boat.. Deep and wide Smoker Craft with a 40hp Merc.. Barely used, it's a 1999 setup that's spent a lot of time in the garage, rather than on the water. I'm the third owner and I hope I use it a lot more than the previous two did, but I thank them both for preserving this boat.. 

I looked at it before the wedding, paid the nice folks for it, and picked it up the next morning on my way back home. 
It's currently getting a good once over at a shop.. The water pump was probably the original, and I'm having them change that while it's there.. I know I could do it myself, but I figured I'd get a better inspection this way.. 

Anyway.. I'm happy with my Craigslist find.. It's going to look a bit out of place in Kentucky Bass Boat water, but it's what I wanted..


----------



## LDUBS

That Smoker Craft is a nice boat and looks like it is brand new. Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## paper

Thank you!
I told the guy I’d cringe the first time I pulled up on a gravel shore. There’s not a single scratch on the hull..
The part that impressed me the most was the lack of fading of the dark carpeting. 

Anyway, I’m looking forward to fishing out of it in a few weeks. It needs a bit of catfish slime, somewhere. :lol:


----------



## SeaFaring

I like the new ride! My 14’ Starcraft began its life on Kentucky Lake 50 years ago. Looks like a neat area, although I’ve never been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paper

SeaFaring said:


> I like the new ride! My 14’ Starcraft began its life on Kentucky Lake 50 years ago. Looks like a neat area, although I’ve never been.



The whole LBL area is pretty amazing. The "sorry, but we're taking your land" part doesn't sit well with me, but it's an area that's unlike any place I've been.. 
The wife and I were camping at the Energy Lake campground a couple weeks ago with a dual sporting motorcycle group. The main roads are paved, but the majority of roads are trails.. A off roading paradise.. The fishing is also great!! I look forward to more exploring of both lakes and also the land between them.. :wink: 

https://www.landbetweenthelakes.us/


----------



## Shaugh

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/boa/d/1958-crestliner-14ft-jet/6316119663.html


----------



## Stumpalump

Shaugh said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/boa/d/1958-crestliner-14ft-jet/6316119663.html



Gotta love those fins! How to you mount the outboard?


----------



## Shaugh

Not exactly a high water mark for engineering. 

https://retrocrestliner.com/viewer_photos_page%2026.htm


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

interesting trailer

https://quadcities.craigslist.org/boa/d/1954-larson-crestliner/6397604575.html


----------



## Stumpalump

Early mud motor?

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bpo/d/vintage-1916-outboard-engine/6399380898.html


----------



## paper

Just a tip, as I've been involved with a similar topic on a motorcycle forum.. 

If you find something that's interesting, post the photos here.. Links to Craigslist are very, very temporary.. In a few weeks, they'll expire and the link won't show anything other than that the listing is expired or removed.


----------



## lovedr79

This is the best thing I have seen ever on a FB yard sale site.


----------



## Stumpalump

Neighbor came over to borrow the .22. Said he wanted to kill his roster. Having two young stepdaughters guess who wound up with a pet rooster named Floyd?

You know I'd have to post this gem that just popped up. 
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/d/1998-baja-bayrunner-21-ft/6405904355.html


----------



## water bouy

I'd be all over this if I didn't have a boat.

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/boa/d/17-sea-ark-jon-boat-with-35/6408470005.html


----------



## Stumpalump

Id be all over that ^^^^as well.

This guy just posted an entire collection of vintage motors. How would a dozen of these look in your man cave?

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bpo/d/vintage-boat-motors/6412214178.html


----------



## New River Rat

Hard to find Mini kota *patrolling* motor. Musta been on a cop boat.


----------



## Stumpalump

This guy stretched his tin. Amazing modification.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/d/custom-1984-alumacraft-t14s/6419263847.html


----------



## Stumpalump

$100 tilt and trim unit. See if he will ship it.
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bpo/d/tilt-motor/6444733428.html


----------



## eview326

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/boa/d/lund-ssv-16-alaskan-1999-with/6413873583.html

This is tempting and good price, I think. Is it even fixable though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

eview326 said:


> https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/boa/d/lund-ssv-16-alaskan-1999-with/6413873583.html
> 
> This is tempting and good price, I think. Is it even fixable though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not trying to be a wise guy, but do they do salvage titles for boats? It sure looks like this boat was previously sold in an auto auction (google Lund + the numbers written on the hull). Maybe it was replaced as part of an insurance claim. That doesn't mean you can't grab it and do the repair work but I would think you have a very good bargaining position.


----------



## SeaFaring

LDUBS said:


> eview326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/boa/d/lund-ssv-16-alaskan-1999-with/6413873583.html
> 
> This is tempting and good price, I think. Is it even fixable though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be a wise guy, but do they do salvage titles for boats? It sure looks like this boat was previously sold in an auto auction (google Lund + the numbers written on the hull). Maybe it was replaced as part of an insurance claim. That doesn't mean you can't grab it and do the repair work but I would think you have a very good bargaining position.
Click to expand...


Hey, it’s MINOR damage! Says so right in the ad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump

Nice add and history for a very cool old tin.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/boa/d/ft-classic-aluminum-trailer/6446934493.html


----------



## Stumpalump

Aluminum center consol for small boat.
https://mohave.craigslist.org/bpo/d/gas-tank-steering-control/6545264463.html


----------



## Stumpalump

23' Starcraft 
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/boa/d/aluminum-hulled-jet-boat/6556426162.html


----------



## lovedr79

Stumpalump said:


> 23' Starcraft
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/boa/d/aluminum-hulled-jet-boat/6556426162.html



i like this line "CASH ONLY no Nigerian Money Orders (even from the prince)."


----------



## Stumpalump

lovedr79 said:


> Stumpalump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23' Starcraft
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/boa/d/aluminum-hulled-jet-boat/6556426162.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this line "CASH ONLY no Nigerian Money Orders (even from the prince)."
Click to expand...


What a party pooper. I play nice with nigerans and their generous offers. When they ask for my name and address they get the local FBI or sherrif. When they ask if I deposited the check I say yes and jack them around while I'm supposed to be sending money to the shipper. I act like I'm confused and screew it all up to get them frustrated. I make them explain it over and over. I use big English words that they have to look up. Things like "let me know when the deposit from my sphincter passes your pyloric and satisfies you. It takes them awhile and then you get a twisted wrath of God speach. Quite entertaining if your just kicking back.


----------



## KMixson

Stumpalump said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stumpalump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23' Starcraft
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/boa/d/aluminum-hulled-jet-boat/6556426162.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this line "CASH ONLY no Nigerian Money Orders (even from the prince)."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a party pooper. I play nice with nigerans and their generous offers. When they ask for my name and address they get the local FBI or sherrif. When they ask if I deposited the check I say yes and jack them around while I'm supposed to be sending money to the shipper. I act like I'm confused and screew it all up to get them frustrated. I make them explain it over and over. I use big English words that they have to look up. Things like "let me know when the deposit from my sphincter passes your pyloric and satisfies you. It takes them awhile and then you get a twisted wrath of God speach. Quite entertaining if your just kicking back.
Click to expand...


I do the same thing. I love it when a telemarketer, Microsoft support, IRS Agent, or any of the the other scammers call me. It is a blast. They usually get very irritated with me and hang up after calling me some names I can't say on this site. I try to waste as much time as possible with them. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## richg99

Around here, we don't answer any of it...phone.. email, etc. I figure if I answer them, then I let them know that a real person lives at that number. 

They will just sell it and I will get more and more nonsense.

If I could just get my wife to give up our 38 year old phone number, a lot of the Robo- calls would stop.


----------



## Stumpalump

A lot of countries ban any kind of camo. Sometimes I wish they would ban it here. I've got a really nice 7.5 Honda for sale and can't even get an offer on it because it was camo painted. Today I see this 17 foot flat bottom and think a ban would have been nice. Nothing screams garbage more than home made camo. Anybody need a Honda?
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/d/17-ft-jon-boat-fishing-boat/6560482430.html


----------



## Stumpalump

Everthing you need for airboat conversion.
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bpo/d/for-sale-4-cyl-air-boat-motor/6559018485.html


----------



## eshaw

Stumpalump said:


> Everthing you need for airboat conversion.
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bpo/d/for-sale-4-cyl-air-boat-motor/6559018485.html



Those 4 cyl. Continental engines make good airboat engines. The trouble starts when you start pricing overhaul one, that'll get your attention!


----------



## Bateman

eshaw said:


> Stumpalump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everthing you need for airboat conversion.
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bpo/d/for-sale-4-cyl-air-boat-motor/6559018485.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 4 cyl. Continental engines make good airboat engines. The trouble starts when you start pricing overhaul one, that'll get your attention!
Click to expand...


Looks like a good ole O-200. Overhauls are almost always done per FAA regulations when an aircraft is involved and definitely high dollar! That little engine would thump for a very long time if maintained. That was the first piston aircraft engine I ever overhauled. Good times!


----------

